# Boris for Most Improved Player ?



## mysteral (Jul 20, 2004)

What do you think ?


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

Last 6 games

Boston 21points 9 rebounds 6 assist 3blocks 1steal (6-11) 
Charlotte 20points 11 rebounds 5 assist 2blocks (5-9FG) 
Houston 16points 7 rebounds 5 assist 2blocks 1 steal (7-12FG) 
Milwaukee16points 6 rebounds 4 assist (8-8FG) 
Orlando 18points 9 rebounds 11 assist 1block 2 steal(8-13 FG) 
Dallas 24points 10 rebounds 10 assist (9-15FG) 

In those games since All-star break Boris Diaw is averaging 
19.1 points 8.7rebounds 7assist 1.3blks (43-68 = 63%)


----------



## mysteral (Jul 20, 2004)

Look at his numbers :

04/05 > 66 G - 18.2 MPG - .422 FG% - 2.6 RPG - 2.3 APG - .56 SPG - .27 BPG - 4.8 PPG
05/06 > 58 G - 34.3 MPG - .513 FG% - 6.8 RPG - 5.9 APG - .75 SPG - 1.11 BPG - 12.8 PPG

This year, he's played as G, SG, SF, F and now as C...

Wow, really impressive !


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Boris deserves it, but Tony Parker has alot of pull with the voters. He'll get it.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

sunsaz said:


> Boris deserves it, but Tony Parker has alot of pull with the voters. He'll get it.


But is Tony Parker suddenly improved greatly, or was he really good last year too?

Laurie


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

endora60 said:


> But is Tony Parker suddenly improved greatly, or was he really good last year too?
> 
> Laurie


Tony has been good for a while now. No doubt Boris wins this award.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

If Boris doesn't win this there ought to be an investigation.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I think it will be between Diaw and Hornets' David West. West may also have a chance because his play along with Chris Paul has helped turn the franchise around. Diaw has improved a lot but the Suns were already a good team. If anyone besides these two guys gets it, I will be :eek8:


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

girllovesthegame said:


> I think it will be between Diaw and Hornets' David West. West may also have a chance because his play along with Chris Paul has helped turn the franchise around. Diaw has improved a lot but the Suns were already a good team. If anyone besides these two guys gets it, I will be :eek8:


One of the problems I have with West winning it is that he won the college player of the year award his senior year. He was already recognized as being a pretty darn good player... Diaw on the other hand came more out of left field.

But if West does win it I won't complain.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

i think its a no brainer.....


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

what about Josh Howard or Delonte West?


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

He's a top 3 candidate IMO.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

What in the heck has gotten into Boris Diaw? A 6'8" 215 pound skinny dude playing center in the west and racking up superstar type numbers over the last 7? If he can hold up, he could end up being the most versatile player in the history of the NBA... sorry for sounding like Bill Walton, but I think it could very easily be the truth.

Just amazing.


P.S. Anyone want Zach Randolph?


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

SheedSoNasty said:


> P.S. Anyone want Zach Randolph?



Could we rent him from you for a month? The Suns are so short handed now that I think they're going to start asking fans from the stands to play for them.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

tempe85 said:


> Could we rent him from you for a month? The Suns are so short handed now that I think they're going to start asking fans from the stands to play for them.


Sure, he'll cost you one Shawn Marion...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Sure, he'll cost you one Shawn Marion...



lol. whoa, we'd lose a lot more without Marion. He's the soul of this team. I'll take my chances with him and Diaw, and Tim Thomas in the front court haha.


----------



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

Nope..... MIKE JAMES who? MIKE JAMES


----------



## GuYoM (Jun 2, 2005)

yes i hope it would bobo for the MIP award


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

He has it locked up.

All he has to do is keep his current averages. And even then, if his averages slipped slightly, I'd still give it to him over Mike James or David West.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

hell yeah bd has some major skills that went un noticed in atl.Nash for mvp again i think he makes everyone better.


----------



## pmga (Mar 12, 2006)

I think Diaw deserves that MIP award. He became a non-factor to a big factor. He's contributing in every category of the game. From rebounding, racking up assists, defense, and the scoring!


----------

